# Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013



## nieselinho (28. Apr. 2013)

Hallo an alle,
es ist tatsächlich geglückt, der Nistkasten wurde angenommen und es wird fleißig gebaut. Ich werde jetzt versuchen täglich ein Video zu erstellen, um den aktuellen Stand mitteilen zu können.

Video 1:
Das Video ist von 26.04., als das Wetter noch sehr schön war. Fleißig wurde alles möglich aus dem Garten in den Nistkasten geflogen.

Später stelle ich noch Video 2 online, von gestern und eine kurze Sequenz von heute.






Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Christine (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Oh - ein Kohlspecht! 

Klasse


----------



## VolkerN (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Eine wirklich gute Idee ! 

Macht richtig Spass beim Nestbau zuzuschauen ! ...und er ist kein bisschen kamerascheu


----------



## Stadtkind (28. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Tolle Idee, schön daß wir daran teilhaben dürfen


----------



## kuhantilope (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

schöne aufnahmen was ist es für eine cam?

gruss patrick


----------



## Zermalmer (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*



kuhantilope schrieb:


> schöne aufnahmen was ist es für eine cam?


Hallo Patrick, schau mal *hier*. da hat Robin den Bau des Nistkastens beschrieben.


----------



## Jutta (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Das die Beleuchtung ausreicht finde ich super - aber so ganz traut die kleine Meisen dem Ding nicht..............
tolle Idee


----------



## inge50 (29. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hallo,

oh, wie niedlich.  fürs zeigen 

Viele Grüße
Inge


----------



## nieselinho (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Vielen Dank für Eure Kommentare!
Wie versprochen gibt es jetzt Teil 2. Immer noch geht es um den Nestbau. Zwischen Anfang und Ende liegen 3 Tage.
Die letzte Schicht besteht, so wie ich es erkennen kann, aus dem Fell unseres Hundes. Laut Wikipedia ist es die gängigste Art Tierfell als letzte Schicht aufzusetzen. Deswegen vermute ich, dass es bald mit dem Brüten losgeht 

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KTvX6wLnqA&feature=youtu.be[/YT]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Lucy79 (30. Apr. 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

wie nett, ich schmeiss auch immer das ausgekämmte Fell vom Hund in den Garten


----------



## nieselinho (1. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Teil 3:
Die Kohlmeise saß heute immer im Gegensatz zu den vorherigen Tagen sehr lange im Nest. Zwischendrin war sie auch sehr lange "außer Haus", aber das hektische umherfliegen und nach Baumaterial suchen ist vorbei. 

Viel Spaß mit Teil 3:

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2AxgWcpxC4[/yt]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Doris (2. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hallo Robin, 
das ist eine richtig tolle Idee. Ich hoffe wir dürfen auch weiterhin dabei sein 
 Bin schon ganz gespannt auf das nächste Video. .. 
und wenn die Kleinen erst mal da sind und ihre Schnäbel aufreissen um gefüttert zu werden.... einfach spannend​


----------



## nieselinho (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Es ist so weit, es wird gebrütet!

Das Video ist relativ kurz, die Kohlmeise dreht sich nur etwa alle 5 Minuten und bewegt sich ansonsten kaum. Gestern war noch kein Ei im Nest, daher vermute ich, dass jetzt aktuell 1 Ei höchstens aber 2 Eier im Nest sind.

Hier das kurze Video 

[YT]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lZ5a5mR4m3k[/YT]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Blue2002 (3. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hallo Robin,

vielen Dank für die tollen Videos 
Kann es kaum erwarten, bis der Nachwuchs schlüpft 

Bin schon sehr neugierig auf Episode 5.


----------



## Jutta (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Da geht mir echt das Herz auf, einfach entzückend wie die kleine Kohlmeise am ackern ist. Ich freue mich schon auf die weiteren Videos


----------



## nieselinho (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Endlich konnte ich mal einen Blick "ins Nest" werfen, hier das Video von heute 

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9tfEXVeWsto&feature=youtu.be[/yt]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

9 Stück? 
da brauch ich mich nicht wundern, dass bei mir beide Elternteile ständig am Ein- und Ausfliegen sind, wenn das so viele sein können

Bei mir wird glaub ich schon gefüttert, so wie die den Nistkasten frequentieren.


----------



## nieselinho (6. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Wenn beide ständig aus- und einfliegen sind die schon geschlüpft, sollte nur ab und zu einer __ fliegen, brütet das Weibchen noch und wird vom Männchen gefüttert. So weit ich weiß könnten es sogar bis zu 12 Eier in einem Nest sein


----------



## Blue2002 (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Na aber hallo 
Wußte auch nicht, dass die soviele Eier legen ..... da haben die Eltern aber alle Schnäbel voll zu tun


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Ich würde mal sagen:

:gratuliere

_*And the Oscar goes to Robin aka Nieselinho!*_


----------



## Jutta (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Es macht mir wirklich viel Freude hier dabei sein zu dürfen - danke dir


----------



## Kolja (8. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hallo Robin,

das ist ja schön anzusehen. Jetzt kann ich mir besser vorstellen, was  hier in den Kästen los ist. Das Hundehaar liegt noch herum, also scheint es noch nicht so weit zu sein.


----------



## prelude2205 (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hallo Robin

Vielen Dank für die Schönen "Filmchen". 
Meine Kinder hatten das Thema gerade in der Schule und die beiden waren sehr begeistert von Deinem Beitrag.

Wir freuen uns schon auf die kleinen ,
Rüdiger


----------



## Majaberlin (9. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Wow - wie schön!
Diesert thread ist echt herausragend!


----------



## Gunnar (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

...finde die Idee auch super genial!!!
...die kleinen Vögelchen sind schon ganz schön fleißig...da können wir Menschen uns RICHTIG was "abschneiden"...und wenn das Füttern erst mal losgeht!!!
Ich freue mich auf weitere Filme...weiter so Robin.
Mach mal bitte ein Foto von dem Nistkasten.


----------



## jolantha (10. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hallo, wann ist denn Geburtstermin ???


----------



## nieselinho (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Das ist eine sehr gute Frage  Laut Wikipedia beträgt die Brütezeit 12 bis 15 Tage, wobei durch die unterschiedlichen Legezeitpunkte nicht alle Küken gleichzeitig schlüpfen. Daher hoffe ich so etwas im richtigen Moment filmen zu können.
Das erste Mal das ich die Kohlmeise habe brüten sehen war am 3.5., 2 Tage später waren alle Eier gelegt.
Daher könnte es theoretisch in 3 Tagen soweit sein  Ich bleibe dran!

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0YSqlvOzH7U[/yt]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Blue2002 (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Mich fasziniert es immer wieder, wie schnell es in der Tierwelt zugeht. Letztes Jahr habe ich ein Spatzenküken per Hand aufgezogen, das aus dem Nest gefallen war. Da konntest richtig zusehen, wie der kleine Kerl gewachsen ist


----------



## jolantha (11. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Robin,
ich warte mit Dir !


----------



## nieselinho (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Nochmal das Gefieder putzen, alles aufräumen und Ordnung ins Nest bringen, damit der Nachwuchs endlich schlüpfen kann.
Das Video ist von gestern Abend, zu heute gibt es keine Veränderung, aber: heute ist der 12. Tag und die Kohlmeise klopft auf die Eier.
Laut einigen Quellen brüten Kohlmeisen 12 bis 15 Tage, also könnte es heute theoretisch schon losgehen.

Hier ist erst einmal Teil 7, die Schönheitskur.

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UChXjUDRJak[/yt]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## jolantha (15. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Huuuch, ist es schon soweit ?? Paß ja auf, daß Du den " Geburtstermin" nicht verpaßt


----------



## Zermalmer (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Bin echt mal gespannt wie es dann auf Deinen Videos zugeht.

Wenn ich hier sehe, wie beide Elternteile ein und ausfliegen um Futter ran zu schaffen 

Ich meine sogar schon die erten zaghaften versuche beobachtet zu haben, das die jungen am Nistkastenloch gefüttert wurden, um sie herraus zu locken, doch immernoch zwitschert es enorm im Nistkasten.


----------



## nieselinho (16. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Sie schlüpfen! Heute Abend gibt's dann ein Video davon!


----------



## nieselinho (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Da ist wohl etwas schief gelaufen, kann jemand den Beitrag Nr 34 löschen? Danke 

Video Nummer 8:
Jetzt geht's zur Sache! 3 Küken sind geschlüpft, das 4. schlüpft im Unteren Video. Viel Spaß mit den noch wackeligen 3 Küken, die noch nicht so ganz den Bogen raushaben auf Kommando den Schnabel zu öffnen 

 [yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HmnIAOy5wpw[/yt]

Video Nummer 9: Das 4. Küken schlüpft!

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GbvnozvlT_o[/yt]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Stadtkind (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Super Bilder und Glückwunsch !


----------



## Christine (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Wirklich toll - soviel Lob kann ich hier gar nicht schreiben, wie ich möchte 

Das Einzige, was mich irritierte: Als die Meise mit der Raupe rumhantierte, hatte ich unten eine Werbeeinblendung "Lust auf Asiatisch - Essen online bestellen?"


----------



## jolantha (17. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Das hat ja hervorragend geklappt ! Danke für Deine Mühe


----------



## nieselinho (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Neue Aufnahmen von heute, viel Spaß 

[yt]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S2JgudL_neg&feature=youtu.be[/yt]

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## Blue2002 (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Ich werd hier noch süchtig :shock 
Leider musste ich heute schon zwei Spatzenkinder "entsorgen" - haben den Sturz aus dem Nest leider nicht überlebt


----------



## Christine (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hallo Robin,

ist das putzig. Sehe ich das richtig, dass das sechs Nimmersatte sind?


----------



## Zermalmer (19. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*



blumenelse schrieb:


> ist das putzig. Sehe ich das richtig, dass das sechs Nimmersatte sind?


Bei 1:40 kann ich mindestens 8 Schnäbel zählen... und wenn ich mich an den die ersten Bilder recht erinnere waren es ja glaub ich 9 Eier.


----------



## jolantha (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Robin, gibts was Neues ???


----------



## Zermalmer (25. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Bei mir ist seit 3 Tagen totenstille... 
meine erste Vermutung war, dass die kühleren Temperaturen für ruhe gesorgt haben, doch inzwischen bin ich der Meinung, dass die bei mir unbemerkt den Abflug gemacht haben.

Wäre schön, wenn es per Cam dann einen Anhaltspunkt gäbe, wie die das Nest verlassen.


----------



## Andreas A. (27. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hallo,
bin auch gespannt, wie Robins Meisen ausfliegen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre dürfte das noch etwa 1 Woche dauern. Bei mir sind heute Meisen ausgeflogen. Ist nicht gerade das ideale Wetter wie man auf dem Bild erahnen kann. Hoffentlich wird es bald besser.
Gruß Andreas


----------



## nieselinho (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hallo an alle, 
ich war die letzten 7 Tage weg gewesen, habe aber weiterhin durchgehend Aufnahmen gemacht. 

Aber es gibt keine guten Nachrichten:
Eines morgens, 2 Tage nachdem ich weg war, ist das Nest so gut wie leer gewesen. Jedoch noch viel zu früh um an ausfliegende Jungvögel zu denken.
Ein unausgebrütetes Ei und ein totes Küken befanden sich nur noch im Nest. 
Es wurde wahrscheinlich in der Nacht von einem Räuber heimgesucht, leider hat es kein Küken geschafft. Die Elterntiere kamen weiterhin drei Tage lang mehrmals in der Stunde das Nest besuchen. Ab dem vierten Tag war es still rund um das Nest. 

Welche Tiere kämen denn in Frage und wie kann man dagegen vorgehen? Katze kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, der Nistkasten ist schlecht erreichbar. Mir fallen nur Eichhörnchen ein...

Viele Grüße
Robin


----------



## seppl (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hallo, schade, mein Mann meint es war ein Marder kommt überall rein oder Wissel?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## pema (30. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Oh,
Robin, das tut mir leid
Räum schnell den Nistkasten aus und vielleicht kommen sie oder andere ein zweites mal.
Von den drei kleinen Amseln, die ich noch in ihrem Nest beschützen konnte, hat leider auch nur eine bis jetzt überlebt...so ist das eben.

petra


----------



## Andreas A. (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*



nieselinho schrieb:


> Welche Tiere kämen denn in Frage und wie kann man dagegen vorgehen? Katze kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, der Nistkasten ist schlecht erreichbar. Mir fallen nur Eichhörnchen ein...



Hallo,
das ist ja sehr schade. Katzen und Marder angeln wohl durch das Einflugloch mit den Pfoten die Jungen raus. Da gibt es Kastenmodelle die sowas wie einen Vorbau haben, so dass die Marder da nicht mehr rankommen. Da müsste man auch einen Nistkasten nachrüsten können.

Mein Starenkasten wurde dieses Jahr auch aufgegeben. Da habe ich das Eichhörnchen in Verdacht, da die durch die Öffnung des Starenkastens passen und vorher schon immer in dem Baum waren.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## Gunnar (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

...ich hol das mal noch mal vor...

Es ist wirklich schade, das so etwas passiert! Fressen und gefressen werden!:?

Ich hätte gern noch viele Bilder vom füttern gesehen.

Bei uns ist auch der Waschbär für das Plündern von Vogelnestern verantwortlich...der ist bereits zu einer großen Plage geworden.
Robin, hast du die Aufnahmen von deiner Abwesenheit noch mal durchgeschaut...evtl. gibts ja irgendwelche Auffälligkeiten wer das gewesen sein könnte??!! 

...kannst dich ja dazu nochmals melden...


----------



## Lucy79 (14. Juni 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Elstern?


----------



## Jutta (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

Hier werden auch kleine Kohlmeisen gefüttert - es ist erstaunlich wie oft die Eltern __ fliegen


----------



## Vogel (16. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Webcam im Nistkasten - 2013*

 Die müssen ja hungrige mäuler stopfen  Wer weiß wie viel e kleine Kohlmeisen im Nest waren/sind


----------

